# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Bridges / Fretboards

## otterly2k

I'm wondering what general opinions (and expert opinions, since we have some of those here) might be re: the relative merits and liabilities of:

 floating vs. fixed bridges

 flat fretboards vs. radiused fretboards


thoughts? I'm trying to learn more about various instrument features...

KE

----------


## otterly2k

OH-- And I'm wondering these questions in relation to OM/'zouk end mando family instruments... 

KE

----------


## Michael Lewis

It makes a big difference wheather you are thinking of flat top or arch top construction. Flat top instruments usually give more bottom end 'woof' and sustain because of fixed (glued on) bridge, while carved archtop instruments usually have more cutting power and more even response over the entire range of notes. Keep in mind that these are only generalities, and that as soon as you start talking about a specific instrument generalities can go out the window. What works for you is what you should be playing.

I like floating bridges for the ability to move them to get more accurate intonation in case you change gauges of strings.

----------

